# Midwest Knife Get Together Fest Hoedown and Wine Drinking Party



## mr drinky

I'm trying to gauge interest in who might want to attend a midwest knife gathering in the new year. Tentatively, the dates of 20-22 February 2015 seem to work, and the 22nd is my birthday, so I have license from my wife to have WHATEVER party I want. 

I've only mentioned this to a couple others so far, but we can usually dig up some knife knuts here in Minneapolis. Of course, it is winter and that adds some variability, so I am initially thinking of a two-day affair. It gives some flexibility for weather and if someone just wants to pop in for a day and boogie, then that'll be fine too. 

I'd love to see some Chicago and WI crowd make it, or even a Canadian or two. And if there are any makers out there, they are more than welcome. Randy? Or maybe Ric Furrer or Delbert -- who knows. But everyone is welcome regardless of location. Just book your tickets to arrive at MSP on the coldest f**king month of the year. 

I do have space to stay at my house for a few people. After that you are on your own. Maybe Chuckles, Heldentenor, Customfan, or Justin0505 can spot you a couch. 

Just think about it, and if you are interested post here or send me a PM. There are some great restaurants here in town, and we always have a good time with good food. Bags of veggies and cutting boards will be provided for chopping. 

And even if a big gathering doesn't happen, I will likely have something smaller as we tend to have a few get togethers per year anyhow. The odd interloper is always welcome. 

Cheers,
Karring


----------



## Zwiefel

Hmmmm....I'm tentatively interested, will be down to timing with my personal sitch. Would be nice to see you guys again if nothing else!


----------



## cheflarge

Hmmmm.... maybe I can talk Randy in to a road trip! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## mr drinky

cheflarge said:


> Hmmmm.... maybe I can talk Randy in to a road trip! :doublethumbsup:



Just tell him that he needs to re-etch my meteorite blade if he comes. I used a scothbrite pad to polish it up the other day 

k.


----------



## cheflarge

Now that's funny!!!


----------



## mr drinky

Here it is.


----------



## cheflarge

Damn, K, that is frickin beautiful. What is the handle material? Jr's damascus isof the hook! &#128512;


----------



## mr drinky

It is stained blacksomething. As Randy knows, I like things simple and dark looking. I think my description for what I wanted included Darth Vader. I'd have to check on our e-mails way back when, but it might be stained redwood.

k.


----------



## Anton

With the selected, Fn FRIGID, dates, not sure if you are trying to keep people from coming or you are going to have some seriously good party.... And I doubt your wife knows what she is getting into inviting a bunch 'ol Rustys


----------



## Vesteroid

If I can make it, at least I can being really good wine... 

Maybe a knife or two.

I have more airline points that I could ever spend, now I i just need the time to go so ewhere for fun.


----------



## stereo.pete

I'm very interested!


----------



## mr drinky

Vesteroid said:


> If I can make it, at least I can being really good wine...
> 
> Maybe a knife or two.
> 
> I have more airline points that I could ever spend, now I i just need the time to go so ewhere for fun.



Well, the only thing that is better than knives, is knives and wine. That would be great if you could make it. You could also be my better judgement so we don't baby kill too many bottles along the way. That has happened in the past. Guilty.



stereo.pete said:


> I'm very interested!



No better place to show off those knives of yours. Chuckles and I are counting on it. 

k.


----------



## longhorn

I know I may not know everyone really well but I would be super excited to meet some fellow knife nuts. Even in these high end kitchens here it's tough to find someone who knows or appreciates fine knives and makers. I had a depressing conversation with a new co-worker just a few hours ago about some Takeda AS knives he had.

Hey what is the cladding on these? Oh they're aggamni super! Yeah but what's the cladding. &#128530; I dunno?

So yes I would love to get to know you guys!


----------



## Chuckles

I am of course in for this, and really excited. 

I can assure you all that Mr. Drinky knows how to host a killer shindig. This will be a very good time!


----------



## mr drinky

longhorn said:


> I know I may not know everyone really well but I would be super excited to meet some fellow knife nuts. Even in these high end kitchens here it's tough to find someone who knows or appreciates fine knives and makers. I had a depressing conversation with a new co-worker just a few hours ago about some Takeda AS knives he had.
> 
> Hey what is the cladding on these? Oh they're aggamni super! Yeah but what's the cladding. &#128530; I dunno?
> 
> So yes I would love to get to know you guys!



Excellent longhorn. It would be great to have you here. I hope you can make it.

I'll start sending out the feelers. Even if only 3-5 extras join up, it will add to the normal gatherings we already have. And I think I just dug up the elusive Sasquatch (Justin0505). He's great to have around and knows his sh!t. 

Just a little primer for what to expect. 

I love to talk knives, show knives, sharpen knives etc, but food and drink are extremely important too. We won't have the vendors that one would get at an ECG. That is for sure. But we crack good bottles of wine, have fun, usually have some amazing charcuterie, and depending upon how motivated I am I cook a bunch -- or not so much. We usually stay up late and have 3-4 knife interludes mixed in with food and drink. It is a relaxed environment and not intimidating, so even if you are a novice don't worry about it. 

I'll keep bumping this thread until the first half of December, and then try to get a somewhat reliable list of who may or may not come. I might even start posting some menu items, wines, and knife pics to entice people -- maybe even a prize!! Imagine that, 1 of 10, 15, 20 people (however many people come) can take home a blade. We'll see. Those are better odds than on the forum. 

Cheers,
Karring


----------



## HHH Knives

mr drinky said:


> Just tell him that he needs to re-etch my meteorite blade if he comes. I used a scothbrite pad to polish it up the other day
> 
> k.



Dang. 

Thanks for the invite. Let me talk to Chef Large and see if we can work out a road trip! Would be fun to meet some of the KKF crew.


----------



## Vesteroid

I will be there if my project schedule allows me the weekend away.

Will bring a case of the good stuff so we can stay out of your cellar...most of my friends are not wine lovers so I don't often get the opportunity to crack grat bottles.

Even have a really nice bottle of scotch I could be convinced to bring


----------



## stereo.pete

This sounds fantastic! I'll bring some cool beers and some bourbon.


----------



## EdipisReks

I'm very interested. I have friends on the way there, so I could turn this into a week's vacation. Considering that I have 527 hours of vacation saved up, I really need to start taking some.

A place to crash would be good. The house hunting should be starting up again by then, so I might have a limited budget...


----------



## heldentenor

I'm in, of course. If you haven't made it up here, take my word for it: Mr. Drinky, Justin0505, and Chuckles are awesome guys with great knives and generous hearts. It seems almost certain that my new Martell--which has some _very_ special features--will be done and dusted by the time this rolls around. Might need to borrow a tomato or two from Chuckles.


----------



## Salty dog

If someone is coming up from the south and can pick up a guy on the way it may be doable.


----------



## Zwiefel

Salty dog said:


> If someone is coming up from the south and can pick up a guy on the way it may be doable.



What part of the south?


----------



## heldentenor

Come on back up this way, Z. By the way, how're you liking Little Rock? Went down to see a friend a month ago and ate at South on Main--pretty good stuff.


----------



## mr drinky

Salty dog said:


> If someone is coming up from the south and can pick up a guy on the way it may be doable.



I hope it works out. I know you have unloaded a bunch of stuff in the last year or two, but my mind starts swirling with some of the goodies you have: scimitar, Masamoto love, and even that four-sided strop intrigues me. 

k.


----------



## Chuckles

> If someone is coming up from the south and can pick up a guy on the way it may be doable.



Doesn't Mario live just south of you? Sounds like a killer carpool to me!

I hope you can make it.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Put me in for a maybe. I am still in my first year of my new CFO gig and not sure how busy we will be. I may be able to swing it with a trip up to our cabin 50 miles south of Duluth though.


----------



## Boondocker

I think that I'll be in Minneapolis for work around that time


----------



## Zwiefel

heldentenor said:


> Come on back up this way, Z. By the way, how're you liking Little Rock? Went down to see a friend a month ago and ate at South on Main--pretty good stuff.



That's definitely one of the best places in the city right now..creative and skillful. Did you make it across the street (ish) to Loblolly creamery? Best ice cream in town in terms of both technical skill and flavor profiles...actually, I think they have it on the menu at SoM too. 

Still love living here in Central AR...but with the complications from my recent divorce, I'm going to move to dallas for a few months to work out my finances. So, if anyone is coming to the metroplex, holla at me!


----------



## mr drinky

Just a bump and update. 

Several people have mentioned that they are going to try make it in-thread and through PM, so it should definitely be a bigger gathering this time despite the cold weather. 

A couple of knife makers have also expressed interest in making the trip, which is very cool. Of course, there is still time for more to try make the visit or plans to fall apart for the others -- either way it will be a good time. 

One maker who couldn't come did offer to send in some tester knives for us to play with, which I thought was a great idea. So if you are a hobbyist/craftsman or vendor and would like to send some 'representation' in the form of a knife, feel free to send me a PM. I'll be sending out PMs regardless, but I thought I would mention it here too. Good idea, and I will personally guarantee that the knives will get back in a timely manner. 

Of course, we will have a lot of private knives for show too. Between Justin, Chuckles, Heldentenor, Customfan and myself there will be a nice selection on hand. And that's just the local crew. I am fully expecting Z to load up his motor home with a bunch of goodies and straggler knife knuts 

I'll also be starting a couple of other posts about wine, food, and maybe restaurants in town. Minneapolis has some of the best eats in the country IMO. The latest frothing of mouths is over the new Spoon and Stable with a couple chefs from Cafe Boulud. But there is much more to offer if you want some good food or even a juicy lucy burger (right knyfeknerd?) You're going to make it right?

So I will keep bumping this over the next couple months and posting some related threads about the gathering and MSP in general. 

Cheers,
karring


----------



## RRLOVER

Chuckles said:


> Doesn't Mario live just south of you? Sounds like a killer carpool to me!
> 
> I hope you can make it.



I do live south of Salty.....I am always up for a Party!


----------



## knyfeknerd

ummmmmmm Juicy Lucy!!!! 
I wanna come!!! 
Maybe I can hide in the wife's luggage on her next business trip!


----------



## mr drinky

RRLOVER said:


> I do live south of Salty.....I am always up for a Party!



That would be great. I forget how many of your knives Chuckles has, but you'd get to see some of your older work again. I still have mine.



knyfeknerd said:


> ummmmmmm Juicy Lucy!!!!
> I wanna come!!!
> Maybe I can hide in the wife's luggage on her next business trip!



The Juicy Lucy is classic, but I have to say that that burger at Pat's Tap was one of my favorites. The frozen then seared cheese on it was to die for. 

k.


----------



## Vesteroid

Need to get some lodging advice....closer the better if we are bringing wine.

Also need to think out the wine selection. I can bring a Case with me


----------



## mr drinky

Vesteroid said:


> Need to get some lodging advice....closer the better if we are bringing wine.
> 
> Also need to think out the wine selection. I can bring a Case with me



I just sent you a PM. 

Let me talk with chuckles about the lodging. It might be interesting to look into a VRBO place down town too. That would probably drop the cost and add another kitchen into the mix. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

BUMP.

Just keeping this on people's radar. I am sitting in a hotel in Guatemala as part of my holiday tradition: picking up my eldest daughter. I will be in country 11 hours encompassing new years and heading home. Please raise a glass for me/with me/against me if you think of it when the clock strikes 12. And Stefan, you better be drinking something nice  I got some Blossom Dearie cued up just for you. 

Anyhow, I am starting to plan things a bit, and right now I am thinking charcuterie and soups might be the meal. Good winter food dontcha know. 

And for those that haven't opened my vinyl record thread, if you come, you gotta spin some disks. That's the only rule at this point. 

Happy new years.

k.


----------



## Chuckles

Bumpity Bump Bump. 

I just re-read this thread and am very much looking forward to this! Looks to be a stellar group so far. Don't forget to put this on your new 2015 calendars!

I like the VRBO idea btw. I think we could get a bunch of people put up for not too much dough. I get the impression that is what Maxim does.


----------



## mr drinky

Thanks for the bump Chuckles. 

As of right now, a few knife makers have said that they were thinking of making the trip, but I have to confirm for sure. Another couple of makers have volunteered to send some blades to test during the gathering. We'll see what turns up, but the local knife crowd and some of those who have said they would like to come have quite a selection of blades already. In the next day or so I will post a list of those that were thinking of coming, and you can indicate if you think you will make it. 

Cheers,
k.


----------



## stereo.pete

I would recommend posting a selection of possible dates as well.


----------



## heldentenor

Just to confirm: I'm definitely in and looking forward to this. Don't think my small apartment can really house anyone, but I'm about 100 yards from one of the better restaurants in the Twin Cities and am happy to have people over for drinks one evening. Then again, Karring's wine cellar is pretty epic....


----------



## mr drinky

So just scanning the list and some PMs, it looks like these members have expressed some interest from definite, to maybe, to thinking about it. 

* Mr Drinky (moi)
* Justin0505
* Chuckles
* Heldentenor
* Salty dog
* Stereo.pete
* Vesteroid
* Customfan
* Zwiefel
* Cheflarge
* Randy Haas
* Don Nguyen
* Longhorn
* EdipisReks
* DeepCSweede
* Boondocker
* RRLOVER (Mario)
* Knyfeknerd (you know you want to come back north, so I am including your name too)

* Spouses are also welcome, and though most probably won't bring kids, I always have a babysitter on hand to manage my munchkins and other little people. 

The date I am suggesting is 21 February (Saturday). We could also have an event Friday the night before and/or something on Sunday. It really depends how many people are coming and how many are from out of town and may want to spend additional time in MSP. Regardless, I will be here to welcome all who want to come early or leave later. 

As an aside, I have contacted some knifemakers to see if they would be willing to make the trip. It looks as if Don Nguyen will be making it and he has already knocked out a couple of blades to bring. Ian Rodgers of Haburn Knives has offered to make a couple of blades and send the for us to try out, as well as the amazing Bill Burke has said he would try forward on a workhorse blade to tinker with. I'll have to double check with him though as the Arkansas Knife show is that same weekend. 

Of course, I think I speak for everyone who missed out on Mario's knives (which would sell in roughly 10 seconds flat on the forum) that it would be great to see some Ingoglia knives and get a chance to meet him and Salty. We have a few Mario blades in the MSP area even if he can't make the trip. Oh yeah, and I am sure stereo.pete will have some of his handiwork along for the ride. I just need to convince him to try brew another batch of micarta  

So for now, I would just like to confirm if you are coming for sure, still thinking about it/maybe, or know for sure you can't make it. This way we can start looking into a VRBO rental if required, food needs, and kitchen space if needed, etc. etc.

Also, let me know if the 21st of Feb works for the date and if you think you would come in on the Friday too. For now, I am planning on arranging something for both nights, even if it is just going to a restaurant and hitting one of the bars in town. 


Cheers,
Karring


----------



## Zwiefel

What is VRBO? If it comes with a kitchen, it sounds like a great idea!

I'm tentative. Definitely want to come but not sure about my work/travel situation until we get closer.


----------



## Chuckles

I believe it to mean Vacation Rental By Owner. A quick scan shows a handful of houses that sleep like 15 people for what would be a very reasonable per head price.


----------



## stereo.pete

That weekend should work for me, I am checking my schedule and should know for sure by early next week.


----------



## stereo.pete

I just got confirmation from my work, I am good to go for the weekend of the 21-22nd. I would be leaving here on Friday and arriving in MN in the evening.


----------



## mr drinky

Just bumping this thread for the hell of it. 

The time is approaching to find your winter gear and prepare for the cold -- though to be honest this winter has been a super big ***** winter. 

So far we have four demo/tester knives coming in from different makers, and three makers coming (Don Nguyen, Mario, and Adam Marr). Yep, you read that last one right, Mr. Adam Marr is planning on coming. For those old timers on the forum, you will know him from KF -- but I think I speak for many that he is one of the most respected knife forum members, knife craftsmen, and reasonable guys to contribute to the forums in the last decade.

I'm also going to give a plug out to the chef who is going to do the food on Saturday night. Her name is Sam Roiland and she is very passionate about food. She is the head chef at Tracy's Saloon in MSP, and I consider her family very close. Here is a video that mentions her and her restaurant. 

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/12/20/derusha-eats-tracys-saloon/"]Tracy's Saloon

Anyhow, we will have a boat load of charcuterie, breads, and cheeses on Saturday (21 February) and Sam's food later on. And I grill all winter long as needed. If it is 10 below, I will grill, and my preference is for lamb burgers. Oh yeah, Another good forum member (Vesteroid) is bringing some nice bottles of wine in addition to my stash. If you like good wine, you will not be disappointed. 

For knives, I suspect there will be around 100 knives from personal collections. That's just my guess, and it could be more if Customfan can make it. I also have a feeling that my knives will be the dullest because I have been really lazy in this last year. Don't judge please.

Cheers,
Karring


----------



## Boondocker

I'll see if I can trade a shift that weekend (though I rather perfer working friday and saturdays, getting crushed all night long ), otherwise I'll try to make it out after work friday or saturday. Perhaps after my brunch shift sunday if people are still around. I'll see if I can drag my coworker who is also a knife nut along with me. I'll bring my kit with me, as well. its not much mostly masamotos and a couple nenox that have seen better days, but its served me well for many years.


----------



## mr drinky

Afternoon Sunday might be a stretch, but it would be great to see you here on Saturday sometime. The doors will be open pretty much all day. I'll start putting food out around noon with the other prepared food coming out later in the afternoon/evening. Knives will be out on tables with stuff to chop. Even if you can make it for just a couple of hours for some drink and check out knives, it would be worth it and you could meet some other knuts. 

k.


----------



## Boondocker

Well I get off around midnight on Saturday, and work brunch on Sunday. It would be a much shorter commute that morning from st Paul than from Eden prairie. Will have to check with mission control on this idea. Meeting others in the industry in town is always welcomed. If anybody is going out to eat on Friday night I know this really great Scandinavian style restaurant in the north loop that's worth checking out... :wink:


----------



## mr drinky

So just to start thinking about knives, and I thought I would list some of the ones in my possession.

* Randy Haas Meteorite Damascus 240 Gyuto (aka Darth Vader)
* Randy Haas/Rick Furrer Eskaluna slicer out of wootz steel
* Randy Haas midtech 240mm gyuto
* Al Pendray Hunter out of wootz steel
* Ingoglia 240mm Gyuto
* Carter funayuki w/Stefan Keller handle
* Carter Nakiri
* Martell 240mm western gyuto
* Hiromoto gyuto w/Dave rehandle
* Hiromoto petty w/Dave rehandle
* Misono w/Marr rehandle
* Vintage meat cleaver w/Marr rehandle
* Adam Marr Honesuki
* Rodrigue Damascus Petty
* Rodrique parers (x2)
* Tsourkan Suji 250mm
* Mr Tanaka 165mm santoku
* Kikuichi TKC clone w/Dave rehandle
* Ealy gyuto 
* Ealy parer
* Devin ITK 270mm gyuto
* Devin damascus petty 150mm
* Masahiro M3 cleaver w/Fish handle
* Stephan Fowler gyuto
* Stephan Fowler mini-gyuto
* Zakuri 240mm gyuto
* Yoshihiro yanagi 270mm
* Another Fish handle Gyuto
* Richmond 210mm Artifex reworked by Justin
* Some random kids knives (konosukue, Misono, Masahiro)
* A new Zakuri-like gyuto
* Tesshu 210mm wa gyuto 

And since Justin doesn't post anymore, I will add that he has some amazing knives to include his Michael Rader custom, some Adam Marr petty, and a single bevel Fowler honesuki. Plus, he has one of the only knives that I still kick myself for not buying, and that is Mario's Shig Usuba. I love that knife sooooo much. 

So those are some knives to whet the appetite. 

k.


----------



## Chuckles

There will be so many one of a kind knives at this get together! My stash pales in comparison to most of the others but as a memory exercise:

Mario 260
Mario 270
Shig Kasumi 240 custom handle
Mizuno Honyaki 240 Marko Handle
Ealy 240 gyuto
Marko 255 heavy chef western 
Devin ITK 270
Martell 240
Fowler 270 Suji
Watanabe pro 180 Mike Henry handle
Takeda bunka 
Mr. Itou 180 gyuto stag handle
Harner mini chef
Bloodroot Boner
Harner Boner
Del Damascus parer
Sakai Yusuke parer
Etc...


----------



## apicius9

Oh man, I am an idiot. I knew about this event but had not looked at the details because there was no chance I could come. Turns out, I am going on a trip to the east coast on a short notice. I could have flown back on Sat and begged for a stopover in MSP. As it is, I will wave at you when I fly over you on Sunday... Will check again tomorrow but I have limited control over the booking and think it's all fix already. Dang. Sounds like a nice group of people.

Stefan


----------



## marc4pt0

Oh how I wish I could make this happen. Ugh


----------



## Boondocker

I'll have my Mizuno Tranjeno 240 gyuto. You can all critique the thinning job that I've done on that and my Masamoto HC 210


----------



## mr drinky

So I am trying to get some good sausage in for the gathering. I have my eye on some boudin noir from Salumeria Bielilese. I'm trying to make it work through a restaurant locally. That just sounds too good to me right now. 

I also use Heartland Market Direct in St. Paul for charcuterie. They do whole animal butchery and make some crazy good sausage depending upon the animal they are working on. Up north in Duluth, MN I usually use Northern Waters Smokehaus. They have some amazing Bison pastrami, pepperoni, and greek lamb sausage. 

With that said, just to lay my bias on the table: I absolutely love rabbit, lamb and fish roe. And there is a wee bit of me that wouldn't mind getting a whole big ass fish from coastal seafoods. 

As for knives I've also been making the rounds double checking demo knives coming in, and so far Bill Burke, Ian Rogers, and Josh Dabney have confirmed. Pkjames, is also redirecting his passaround. Don Nguyen is also bringing a couple of his blades of course, but I am not sure what others are bringing. Quantity of knives doesn't worry me much though. I'm sure we will get a good selection. 

k.


----------



## Vesteroid

We are just coming to meet crazy cool folks, drink really good wine, eat really good food, and drool over others knives. In the knife Knut world I don't have much in the way of collectibles.


----------



## mr drinky

Oh yeah, and I just want to welcome another forum member to the gathering from the Chicago area. Seryk20 is going to be joining us, and he will get a cold-ass frozen vodka shot as he enters the door. And it will be good vodka too. Maybe Kaufmann. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

So, I am able to get the boudin noir, but I think my wife gagged in her mouth at the thought of 5 lbs of blood sausage coming in, so I might side with the safer wild boar instead. UNLESS forum members talk me into going the bloody route. 

The sausages set to order are: Duck with grand mariner soaked orange rind; lamb merguez; and wild boar with red wine and herbs. Man, is my mouth watering just thinking about this. 

k.


----------



## Dardeau

I wish I could travel for this, the sausage draw is really strong. If you get the blood sausage, make robuchon potatoes. That is a match made in gout heaven.


----------



## Dardeau

Also, ubiquitous kitchen joke:

You like duck sausage?


----------



## mr drinky

I've gotten a few request regarding hotels in the area. 

The closest hotels to where I live are:

Fairfield Inn and Suites
Holiday Inn in Eagan (this is the cheapest by the looks of it)
Courtyard Marriot (most expensive)

With that said, any hotel around the airport is relatively close (maybe 15 minutes). The Hilton, Crowne Plaza, and Embassy Suites are a few I have used in the past and a little bit closer.

If you want the closest option in a more urban environment, downtown St. Paul is about the same distance as the airport hotels I just mentioned. These include: a DoubleTree, Crowne Plaza, and Hotel 340 among others. At the higher end is the St. Paul Hotel. Of course, traffic can be an issue if there is a Wild Hockey game or concert, and they cost a bit more in general. 

You can PM me if you need my exact address to map things out, but my house borders Somerset Elementary School Mendota Heights, MN 55118. That should be enough for to give you a ballpark location.

k.


----------



## Salty dog

I'll bring some beef and a bottle from the cellar.


----------



## Salty dog

And Mario


----------



## mr drinky

What about Stereo.Pete? 

k.


----------



## Salty dog

haven't heard, haven't reached out.
I'll take care of that in the next 60 seconds.


----------



## mr drinky

As I sit here listening to some Louis and Ella spin on the record player and sipping some Armenian brandy, I thought I would give an update on knives coming in and members attending. Several makers/vendors have generously put some extra effort into sending demo knives for us to try out. And for that I thank them very much. I really do appreciate your work and time you put in this. So here are the contributors at this time.

* Luke from Bloodroot put the balls to the wall, made a new platen and has one knife done and possibly a second that might make the trip.
* Josh Dabney took some valuable time from his home renovation to make a knife to send in. 
* Pkjames (James) of Knives and Stones (vendor) is also re-routing the pass around, Sakai Takayuki Syousin Sakura 240mm Gyuto, this way. Excellent.
* Ian Rogers of Haburn Knives is sending a knife. And a special thanks to Ian, as he first offered to send a demo in and gave me the idea.
* And the amazing Mr. Bill Burke has something in store too. Nuff said on that one, except he also wrote me and said my name is current on his wait list 
* Then of course, Don Nguyen will be attending and will have a couple of his blades to show off. I'm excited to see his work. 
* As for Mario, I'm not sure what knives he is bringing, but we MSP members have a few of his up here already.

Unfortunately, Adam Marr just informed me that he had something come up, and can no longer make the gathering. That's too bad. Also, Welshstar was called away to Europe and likely won't make it. 

So at this point the list includes:

Me (Mr. Drinky)
Chuckles
Justin0505
Heldentenor
Seryk20
Vesteroid
Salty Dog
Mario
Stereo.Pete
Zwiefel
Don Nguyen
Boondocker

I'm still trying to get in touch with Customfan, but he lives in town, so hopefully he can still make things work. I know he has a nice stash of knives. 

Of course there will be some others coming (spouses, GFs, kids, friends, a bartender) and honorary KKF members such as Chuckles' wife and mine. They deserve it -- they really do. Also the chef preparing some food will be here. She is interested in seeing the knives too. 

So that's it for now 

k.


----------



## Salty dog

Mr. Drinky has kindly given permission to park the "Dog Pound" in his driveway.

How far away are the neighbors?


----------



## Boondocker

Salty do you go through Madison on your way to Minneapolis? If so can you kidnap my friend from pig in a fur coat and bring hum to Minneapolis


----------



## mr drinky

Salty dog said:


> Mr. Drinky has kindly given permission to park the "Dog Pound" in his driveway.
> 
> How far away are the neighbors?



Yeah, I'm choosing not to worry about that. But I did invite one of the neighbors to come over during the gathering for some food as they are a bit intrigued by this whole knife thing -- also our kids are the same age. They'll be fine.

k.


----------



## Salty dog

Boondocker said:


> Salty do you go through Madison on your way to Minneapolis? If so can you kidnap my friend from pig in a fur coat and bring hum to Minneapolis



Possible.
If hassle free.


----------



## mr drinky

Just reposting this from another sub-forum (bloodroot). This is one sweet looking blade coming our way. 

Bloodroot Demo S-grind knife.

k.


----------



## mr drinky

I went out to the mailbox this morning and Josh Dabney's knife for the gathering had arrived. I unscrewed the shipping box (very secure) and that knife was COLD and frosty. It was -2 last night and 3 degrees when I got it this morning, so it got an extra cryo treatment before arrival. Here is a picture from Josh's FB page of the knife. It's a beautil k-tip, and the handle looks very nice IMO.

k.


----------



## Boondocker

Salty dog said:


> Possible.
> If hassle free.


He doesn't know you are coming to get him, he's a big German. Good luck thanks!


----------



## mr drinky

I've been busy arranging food the last couple of days.

Just put in my order to Northern Waters Smokehaus
* Smoked Berkshire Pork Loin
* Bison Pastrami
* Cured Peperoni that's amazing
* and some country pate

From Salumeria Biellese (many lbs of sausage due to a minimum order)
* Duck sausage (duck breast ground with orange peel and zest that has been soaked in Grand Marnier)
* Wild Boar sausage (wild Boar meat marinated in red wine with fresh herbs and spices)
* Merguez sausage (you know, that Moroccan stuff)

Then the chef coming to prepare some food is likely going with some variation of below -- though some of it may change. I'm not a huge cupcake guy, so I may drop that. We'll see. 
* Ancho and coffee braised beef brisket (tacos) with blood orange pickled fennel and onion, cilantro and cotija cheese
* Sopes (fried masa cups) filled with a smoked trout and poblano guacamole
* Hummus with caramelized paprika butter, Za'taar and fresh made pita
* Black garlic chocolate cupcakes with stout caramel and black lava salt

And then I am going to try make something with veggies so we don't all leave with gout. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

And a picture of Luke's blade that is coming.

k.


----------



## heldentenor

Confirmed: there will be homemade cheese-its. Lots of cheese-its.


----------



## mr drinky

heldentenor said:


> Confirmed: there will be homemade cheese-its. Lots of cheese-its.



My wife asked about those yesterday. Is the cheese-it maker coming too? 

k.


----------



## apicius9

Wow, that is quite the event. Do we get a live webcam feed? Can you send the leftovers to the rest of us? 

Stefan


----------



## DeepCSweede

The more I see what is going to be going on and who / what is going to be there, the more it is crushing me that I can't go.


----------



## Salty dog

Boondocker said:


> He doesn't know you are coming to get him, he's a big German. Good luck thanks!



I'll pass then.


----------



## Salty dog

Haven't heard from Pete.
I don't have many knives worth bringing other than my favorites. Mizuno suminigashi, one of the honyaki's, a Mario suji in Devin Damascus and the lone Rader left.
I'll also bring a knife that I would like other's opinions on.


----------



## heldentenor

mr drinky said:


> My wife asked about those yesterday. Is the cheese-it maker coming too?
> 
> k.



She will! We're both going to subsist on vitamin tablets and Clif bars so that we've got room for all of the awesome food & wine.


----------



## Zwiefel

heldentenor said:


> vitamin tablets



whither thou speakest?


----------



## Salty dog

OK, I'm at capacity.
Mario
Stereo Pete
Salty (Dog)
Jack (Dog)
Winston (Dog)


----------



## RRLOVER

heldentenor said:


> She will! We're both going to subsist on vitamin tablets and Clif bars so that we've got room for all of the awesome food & wine.



Now that sounds like a Plan!!!!


----------



## Salty dog

In the tradition of knife gatherings I'd like to man up this conversation and ask about any gun ranges nearby? Indoor or outdoor. I know it's Minneapolis but it's still Minnesota.


----------



## mr drinky

Salty dog said:


> In the tradition of knife gatherings I'd like to man up this conversation and ask about any gun ranges nearby? Indoor or outdoor. I know it's Minneapolis but it's still Minnesota.



https://www.facebook.com/BillsGS

There is a rod and gun club in South St. Paul not too far away, but I am not sure what services they have. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

Ian Rogers just posted the knife he is sending for the gathering. Lookin' good Ian. Real good.

k.


----------



## Salty dog

You can shoot rifle at Bill's. But 50 yards is just getting your rocks off. 




















It's very cool knife makers are supplying samples of their work. I hope they realize the scrutiny their work will be subjected to.


----------



## Boondocker

Who is staying up all night long on saturday? I get off at 1230 and start my next shift at 7 am. can't go to sleep or I sleep through it!


----------



## Salty dog

Not likely.


----------



## mr drinky

Boondocker said:


> Who is staying up all night long on saturday? I get off at 1230 and start my next shift at 7 am. can't go to sleep or I sleep through it!



I am usually up pretty late (really late by most standards), but rarely until daybreak. 

k.


----------



## Salty dog

Not sure how long it will take us to get there but we hope to leave by 1:00 on Friday. I'm thinking 6-7 hours.
Upgraded to a 30 footer. Hope that isn't an issue.


----------



## Salty dog

mr drinky said:


> I am usually up pretty late (really late by most standards), but rarely until daybreak.
> 
> k.



I usually get up between 4 and 5:00 am. I can take that shift. Although this weekend may be an exception.

P.S. Not sure if time will allow for the gun range but I'll be bringing some things to shoot just in case.


----------



## Zwiefel

Booked flights/hotel this morning. Really psyched for this!


----------



## Salty dog

Any musicians in the bunch?
I could bring a guitar or two and amp.
I don't play. 
Don't ask why I have them.
Keyboard as well.


----------



## Chuckles

I play guitar but am pretty useless on electric. If you have any cool acoustics I am interested.


----------



## mr drinky

So things are coming together

I got two emails today that tester knives are in the mail. The weather looks like it will be fine and warm up into the 20s -- which is pretty good for this time of year. And Salty has also graciously contributed a huge-ass piece of meat, which we'll be roasting up for Saturday. 

I realize that people will be rolling/flying in at different times on Friday, so we'll hang out and throw those sausages on the grill when enough people show up. After that we will play it by ear. We have options if we want to do something.

On Saturday, we will start laying food out around noon, and then go from there with the chef coming in with her food, and later some roasted ribeye and other items we put together. With that said, since we will have a fair amount of members on site, nearby in hotels, or motor homing it, the door is wide open all day long. I pretty much guarantee I will be drinking a bloody mary at some point in the morning.

We will also have a few cutting board stations, probably 70+ private knifes, several demo blades, and buckets of veggies to chop. I know those makers who have sent knives in are interested in feedback, and I believe most have given the green light to sell them if someone wishes to take a new blade home. 

And lastly (for now). I thank all those members here who are either driving long distances or flying even longer distances to make the gathering. Godspeed. 

k.


----------



## Boondocker

Had a coworker ask to switch shifts this week, hes picking up my brunch shift. guess that solves that issue. Ill try to roll by after service ends saturday night!


----------



## mr drinky

Boondocker said:


> Had a coworker ask to switch shifts this week, hes picking up my brunch shift. guess that solves that issue. Ill try to roll by after service ends saturday night!



Very good sir. We'll have a drink waiting for you. 

k.


----------



## Zwiefel

Didn't I hear something about homemade cheez-itz?

http://www.khanapakana.com/recipe/0774482b-b2ab-406c-9cb0-a4512d8e525b/homemade-cheez-its#


----------



## mr drinky

Zwiefel said:


> Didn't I hear something about homemade cheez-itz?
> 
> http://www.khanapakana.com/recipe/0774482b-b2ab-406c-9cb0-a4512d8e525b/homemade-cheez-its#



Yep, Heldentenor's GF made some the last time we got together. They were sort of addicting. 

Btw, Don's knives came in the mail today. Sorry for the crappy photo on my somewhat dirty chair. 

k.


----------



## Salty dog

Chuckles said:


> I play guitar but am pretty useless on electric. If you have any cool acoustics I am interested.



I'll bring one. Nothing fancy, 1978 Alvarez 5014. Made in Japan.


----------



## Delbert Ealy

I wish I had seen this sooner, I guess I need to get to more sections of the forum. 
Maybe next year.
Del


----------



## Chuckles

I'll be bringing three of your knives Del so you will be represented. It would have been great to have you in town too.


----------



## RRLOVER

I dont like to show up empty handed......Is there anything you want me to bring?.....Meat...beer ...wine....Anejo


----------



## mr drinky

Chuckles said:


> I'll be bringing three of your knives Del so you will be represented. It would have been great to have you in town too.



And a spoon  My Ealy is on loan out east somewhere. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

RRLOVER said:


> I dont like to show up empty handed......Is there anything you want me to bring?.....Meat...beer ...wine....Anejo



In general I tell people that they can bring a drink, especially if they are not a big wine drinker. Though wine will always get consumed. We will have beer on hand, but it is pretty random. A good bread or chunk of cheese is always good. We will have a fair amount of meat, but tasty smoked or cured meats are always welcome.

k.


----------



## mr drinky

Man, did I have a sh!tty day. Mediation with the ex-wife = pure pain. I can't wait until you guys get here. And btw, the party officially starts with Zwiefel's arrival on Thursday night.

k.


----------



## jphy

Mr drinky, you have a good group coming to see you. May the edges bless you with mediation but make the best of it buddy!
I'd be out for this, not many knife nuts in the Philly area other than Seth, though I don't know how to ship my 8mo old without driving 12 hours with a screaming baby.


----------



## mr drinky

jphy said:


> Mr drinky, you have a good group coming to see you. May the edges bless you with mediation but make the best of it buddy!
> I'd be out for this, not many knife nuts in the Philly area other than Seth, though I don't know how to ship my 8mo old without driving 12 hours with a screaming baby.



Yeah, those babies. And the screaming ones are the worst. Next time you need to plan for a sitter. 

k.


----------



## Salty dog

mr drinky said:


> Yeah, those babies. And the screaming ones are the worst. Next time you need to plan for a sitter.
> 
> k.



One tea spoon of brandy per six hours.

The only problem with that method is by the time the kid is three, he's going to want a shot in his coffee.


----------



## Zwiefel

mr drinky said:


> Man, did I have a sh!tty day. Mediation with the ex-wife = pure pain. I can't wait until you guys get here. And btw, the party officially starts with Zwiefel's arrival on Thursday night.
> 
> k.



Man, do I know that pain. All I can say is: as soon as I get there, I'm going to offer you a shot of your finest vodka! :laughat:


----------



## Salty dog

Going to Minnesooota. IDK, -25 wind chill and we're going north?


----------



## mr drinky

Salty dog said:


> Going to Minnesooota. IDK, -25 wind chill and we're going north?



That's awesome. 

And yeah, it was really fuggin cold this morning. 

k.


----------



## Salty dog

At one time I thought I'd refurb vintage knves. Along with other things, no more. So I'm bringing this box of knives I'll never get to. If interested in adopting one these we can talk.


----------



## brainsausage

Salty dog said:


> At one time I thought I'd refurb vintage knves. Along with other things, no more. So I'm bringing this box of knives I'll never get to. If interested in adopting one these we can talk.



F*********ck. Now I'm extra jealous. Booze, knives, older knives, and even older knifeaholics.


----------



## stereo.pete

I just bought a ton of very local Chicago craft beer for the gathering, this is going to be a blast!


----------



## Salty dog

Just get your butt up hear ASAP.
Now that Bullit will be taking Jack's place I'm much more relaxed about this.
I've really been needing a break.
Also bringing about a dozen of misc stuff. My remaining work horses that I had to scrub the rust off. (Literally) A couple stones, a .45 and an assault rifle. (Just kidding)


----------



## Zwiefel

We're waiting on you guys...

http://flic.kr/p/qjPK2b

http://flic.kr/p/rgNpjP


----------



## mr drinky

Yeah, I went to bed at 3:30 in the morning the first night, and it was only Z. I'm in for a world of hurt. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

Just some bits and pieces before people start arriving.

Weather: It is warming up. 28 degrees for a high today. Got some snow last night though.

Avatar Expectation: This seems to happen quite often. If you are expecting me to be shirtless and have a handle-bar mustache, you will be disappointed. My avatar is of the lead singer of Gogol Bordello. He can pull that off -- I can't.

The Family: My little baby buddy is named Soren, my girl is Reyka, and my one-eyed dog is Biscuit. The lady of the house and amazing wife who has gone along with this whole thing is Hayley.

Here is another tip shot from some knives last night. And the whiskey bottle is a bit emptier btw.

k.


----------



## mr drinky

Oh yeah. Also Bill Burke's blade is on a Fedex truck out for delivery and Luke's is out for delivery too. Good timing. 

k.


----------



## Haburn

Nice photos. Keep them coming!


----------



## Zwiefel

Not quite as much pepperoni either.


----------



## Lucretia

You guys will need to be put out of your misery by the end of the weekend.

Sounds like a great time.


----------



## Chuckles

Mizuno Honyaki got in from Australia just in time. Thanks Huw! :doublethumbsup:

I know.. Bad pic.


----------



## marc4pt0

Cool knife all the same. Expecting a lot of pictures, Gentlemen, some of knives.


----------



## Chuckles

Justin takes the best pictures.


----------



## heldentenor

He does. And if he's too inebriated/incapacitated to take pictures, his dog is smart enough to operate a modern DSLR.


----------



## Zwiefel

Veggie destruction station. 

http://flic.kr/p/qjPK2b

And for your vinyl needs...

http://flic.kr/p/qZVqNf


----------



## Zwiefel

Random live pics

http://flic.kr/p/qZVqNf
http://flic.kr/p/rhvWwd
http://flic.kr/p/rhvWeu
http://flic.kr/p/qkAp71


----------



## daveb

This is going to be a long weekend checking for latest pics. Have a good one All Y'alls.


----------



## heldentenor

Looks like the party's off to a great start. See y'all tomorrow around 2.


----------



## mr drinky

I'm not really sure how to describe what just happened

k.


----------



## Zwiefel

All I know is there's blood on the sheets.


----------



## jphy

????


----------



## Boondocker

please try to?


----------



## Chuckles

Oofta...


----------



## heldentenor

Am I going to find a body in a couple of hours?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I was thinking that a box of band aids might be good to have for this knife drinking soirée but maybe bandages are more appropriate. HA


----------



## heldentenor

Also if anyone sees this in the next couple of hours, ask Karring to PM/text me his address.


----------



## Chuckles

Mizuno new and old.


----------



## Chuckles

Mario old and new


----------



## Chuckles

Boners east and west


----------



## Chuckles

Marko S and Convex


----------



## Chuckles

Don is in the house


----------



## chinacats

This is so cool! Thanks for all the pics, looking forward to the rest of the meetup.


----------



## jphy

There's a lot of beautiful steel on that counter top.


----------



## Chuckles

Piles of knives at the cutting table.


----------



## marc4pt0

I predict a crap ton of composting in the very near future!
Just so you guys know, we're snowed in here, in Maryland. My wife and I are enjoying wine and beer in many forms while the young princess is asleep in her crib. So during her many restroom breaks I'm checking in here to see the latest. Kind of feel like I'm there with you guys on a three dimensional sort of voyeuristic kind of way. Cheers!


----------



## Zwiefel

Random photos from today....

http://flic.kr/p/rivFmN

http://flic.kr/p/rggKGL

http://flic.kr/p/rggLjY

http://flic.kr/p/r29sGe

http://flic.kr/p/r29q4Z

http://flic.kr/p/r22pHG

http://flic.kr/p/r1yHeh

http://flic.kr/p/rivC9L

http://flic.kr/p/riyRhX

http://flic.kr/p/rggLBw


----------



## jphy

Who cooked that rib? Sham?


----------



## EdipisReks

Wish I could have made it. I did rock the exam that I had to take this morning, which prevented me from attending, though.


----------



## Zwiefel

Salty did the rib roast. 

Glad to hear your sacrifice was fruitful Jacob!


----------



## EdipisReks

Zwiefel said:


> Salty did the rib roast.
> 
> Glad to hear your sacrifice was fruitful Jacob!



Thanks! If it had been merely trading an A for a B, I woulda been there with you, but it was a big deal, and I'm almost done with my program.


----------



## brainsausage

Chuckles said:


> Mario old and new



FaaaaaHkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## cheflarge

brainsausage said:


> FaaaaaHkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!



:goodpost: lus1: :ubersexy: :doublethumbsup:

Love me some Ingoglia Cutlery!


----------



## RRLOVER

I am proclaiming Karring and Haylie the King and Queen of knife gathering!!!!


----------



## marc4pt0

Looks like great times


----------



## Boondocker

Had a gray time, it was nice hanging out with the crowd that was left one I got out there last night!


----------



## Chuckles

Couple knife orphans left behind today. But trying to find your knives was like a needle in a haystack.


----------



## marc4pt0

That's hilarious! 
And is that a switchblade I see there?


----------



## mr drinky

Boy oh boy, that was fun. And I don't think I could find a better group of people to talk knives with and also help me destroy my body. A sincere thanks to everyone who showed up and sent knives for us to try out. It all came together quite well. And yes, my wife was an amazingly good sport for allowing this to take place. That Saturday morning debris field would have challenged even the most understanding of spouses -- but she hardly blinked. 

At one point I was counting knives and got up to 156, but I am sure some others were hiding. And keep in mind that that knife-laden table in the photo was only one of the staging areas. After making some room for the rib roast, the knives piled up really quickly.

k.


----------



## Salty dog

Um, that was epic.


----------



## mr drinky

About a third of the blades in this photo. 

k.


----------



## Salty dog




----------



## HHH Knives

Looks like a great time, Sorry I missed it. Drive safe everyone!


----------



## Salty dog

Pepper in his younger days.
RIP dude.


----------



## mr drinky

Some more.


----------



## Salty dog

Boondocker said:


> Had a gray time, it was nice hanging out with the crowd that was left one I got out there last night!



Friday night took it's toll. I went to sleep when I normally wake up.


----------



## heldentenor

Great to meet some new folks and to see some friends this weekend. Karring and Haylie's generosity is off the charts. Not content with opening their house to thirty people for three days, they catered it, gave us stuff to obliterate with the knives on hand, set up pass-arounds and demo knives from some great makers, and Karring opened up a murderer's row of incredible wines from Booker, Carlisle, Denner, Corliss, and Clos Silene. Lots of other awesome food/drink on hand, too, including Salty's enormous and delicious rib primal. 

There may or may not be photographic evidence of yours truly ziplining without a shirt in 5 degree weather. It was that kind of party.


----------



## mr drinky

and let's not forget when Pete took a chug of that Ukrainian moonshine.

k.


----------



## Zwiefel

heldentenor said:


> There may or may not be photographic evidence of yours truly ziplining without a shirt in 5 degree weather. It was that kind of party.



This may or may not be that evidence.


----------



## Zwiefel

Yes, the generosity, attention to detail, and warmth are far beyond any expectations. You guys were simply amazing.


----------



## Salty dog

I forgot about the zip line. I also dunked a basketball for the first time in my life. (Scratch that off the bucket list)


----------



## stereo.pete

Finally home and starting the recovery process, thank goodness I am off tomorrow. I want to echo what everyone has already said and thank Karring and his wonderful Wife for their hospitality. They are truly generous and amazing hosts. Lastly, it was great to finally meet some more knife nuts and put a face behind the avatars/monikers. All I can say is that the Midwest crew can really throw down, I haven't partied that hard in a while. 

P.S. Karring has one of the finest collection of Russian/Ukranian fur hats I have ever seen.


----------



## brainsausage

Somebody needs to do a who's who list for some of those group pics.


----------



## Salty dog

Someone besides me. My memory is really foggy.

I can say for sure that I'm the guy sporting the yellow hat.


----------



## Salty dog

jphy said:


> Who cooked that rib? Sham?



No Sham. Kitchen oven.


----------



## daveb

When I first saw "Had a gray time" I thought it was a cell phone typo. Now I'm not so sure.:scratchhead:


----------



## Boondocker

definate cell phone typo, though I got home way later than I told the wife I would...


----------



## Salty dog

On the drive up there I was telling the guys how much I missed my Ealy gyuto that I sold. Low and behold, it was there. I traded Chuckles back for it.


----------



## Bill13

mr drinky said:


> Some more.



Damn, I can't believe all those Mario's, really really wish I could of been there!!


----------



## Boondocker

I really really need a Mario or Don knife now


----------



## Zwiefel

Bill13 said:


> Damn, I can't believe all those Mario's, really really wish I could of been there!!



That's just Chuckles' Mario's.


----------



## Chuckles

Not just my Marios. I am down to two for now. 

What I really need is more of Mario's Tequilla, that stuff was amazing!


----------



## mr drinky

Chuckles said:


> Not just my Marios. I am down to two for now.
> 
> What I really need is more of Mario's Tequilla, that stuff was amazing!



I missed out on the tequila but my wife nabbed some -- there was a vacant box when I finished cleaning up this morning though. I think the consensus was that I needed to adopt Mario, and let him hang out in a comfy chair in my living room as the resident "Uncle Mario" -- just spreading his happy, relaxed vibe. 

I also found three of Pete's root beers, which was nice. And I just got done mounting the feet on the Boardsmith Salty graciously gifted. It is too beautiful of a board, so now it has a permanent space on the counter. You can see the board in the photo up thread next to the barbie dolls that somehow ended up on the fry pan one morning.

And this morning when I got my little boy out of bed and came downstairs he said, "They're gone!?" I think he is missing all of the dogs running around the most though.

k.


----------



## Salty dog

Regret I didn't take any video or use a couple knives I've been curious about. I also would have liked to check out a couple of Sergei's cool stones.


----------



## mr drinky

Salty dog said:


> Regret I didn't take any video or use a couple knives I've been curious about. I also would have liked to check out a couple of Sergei's cool stones.



Yeah, I had some regrets too. I didn't have as much cutting time as I should have, and when I did, I created what I will call forever call my "Burke Knuckle". With that said, I did just demolish the last of the veggies (an acorn squash, some squishy skinned tomatoes, and the remaining onions). And then I cut some fruit for the kids too (pineapple and apples). 

I got a groovy patina going on the Burke. That pineapple/onion combo gave it some nice blue. But I am in love with that Bloodroot I think. I'll give it a little more time with some veggies and cured meat tonight, and then ponder it over a bottle of wine. Let me guess how this ends: I lose another knuckle or I buy another knife.? 

And I think Justin was on Sergei's stones for 2+ hours. He was a machine. Sergei has some truly beautiful stones, especially that big J-nat from Maxim. Sergei is a crazy nice guy. 

k.


----------



## marc4pt0

Salty dog said:


> On the drive up there I was telling the guys how much I missed my Ealy gyuto that I sold. Low and behold, it was there. I traded Chuckles back for it.



Totally appreciate this. Del makes some pretty amazing knives that really fill this "niche" in performance.


----------



## Salty dog

That must have been Saturday before 7:00.
Some more doggies, top to bottom, Matilda, Winston, Bullit.


----------



## pkjames

WOW, lots of exotic stuff there! Seems like everyone had a great time, thanks very much for having the Sakura on board


----------



## mr drinky

Some more photos. Had to do something on my flight to Portland.


----------



## mr drinky

And more...


----------



## stereo.pete

Nice pics Karring!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Mwahahaahaa! Nice pic of Danny!


----------



## Zwiefel

knyfeknerd said:


> Mwahahaahaa! Nice pic of Danny!



Yeah, I was waiting on that one to come out....in my defense, i was SECOND! But mostly I was completely unavailable for consciousness....and glad that no sharpie was involved. Or Sharpy....

Nice work Karring.


----------



## mr drinky

Yeah. I have another picture that is similar of Pete. A bunch of us said we were going to make that shot our avatar. But it was pretty hilarious having two guys 'sleeping' while a handful of people brandishing knives were a few feet away. 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

WOW it looks like you guys had a great time. Karring really threw down on this - kudos!


----------

